# Non-existant password



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi, I hope this is the correct forum and that you can help.
I have 3 Dell computers networked all at service pack 3. Workgroup=Bear
Computers: Papa=Desktop xp pro, Mama=DDesktop xp and Baby=Laptop XP pro.
All three computers can access the net. Mama can access baby and papa, Baby can access mama and papa.
Problem is that papa can access mama but will not access baby. I get a popup requesting a password for guest. There is no such password. 

I can provide the results of ipconfig /all for all three if needed.
Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

Will try this. What exactly is this doing?


----------



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

I gave it a try and did exactly as you said. Used copy/paste from your message so there would be no typos. After re-boot, got the same results as usual. Box popped up asking for a password. 
Top of box on blue heading says Connect to PAPA
Then picture of keys
then in the body of the pop-up grayed out User Name: PAPA\GUEST
then in normal type, Password and a box for the password.

I tryed to upload a .bmp image of the popup to attach to this message but the upload keeps failing.

Any other ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Save it as a JPG, not a BMG.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.




Configure for Simple Sharing on all of the computers. This is found in Windows Explorer, Tools, Folder Options, View. At the bottom of the list is *Simple Sharing* check this on the XP-Pro machines.


----------



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

Attached is the screen print of the logon panel asking for the non-existant password.

Simple file sharing is on on both the xp pro machines.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you create a user account on each machine that matches the name/password used to login on the connecting machine? Have you checked the shared resource permissions to make sure that EVERYBODY is granted access to the shares?


----------



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, each machine has the same users and passwords, In this case, no passwords. I don't know where to go to check the shared resource permissions as I am using simple file sharing. I have tryed this with simple file sharing on and with it off. Same problem. 

I really appreciate you patience and suggestions.


----------



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

I have just found an anomaly that may give you a clue to what is wrong and how to fix it.

When I use XPs Search for a computer I get the results you will see in the attached file.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure exactly what you're trying to do there, but I'd rather not have Word documents, just post them in the forum, for instance.


```
Using Xp search for Computer

					On Baby						On Mama						On Papa
Search		Search Results				Search Results				Search Results
For:			Name	In Folder			Name	In Folder			Name	In Folder

Baby			Baby		Bear				Baby		Bear				Baby		Unknown
Mama			Mama		Bear				Mama		Bear 				Mama		Bear
Papa			Papa		Bear				Papa		Bear				Papa		Bear
```
What was that supposed to illustrate?


----------



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

No wonder you are confused, the alignment is off.
In short. When I do a computer search on each machine for the same machine and then the other two machines, I get a return of the correct machine name and the Correct Work Group name in th "In Folder column" with the exception of Papa. This is the machine that will not read Baby. A computer search for Baby done from Papa returns the correct computer name but the "In forlder" says Unknown.

It seems to me that for some reason Papa does not recognize that Baby is in the Bear work group. Obviously, I could be wrong.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see this for each of the three computers.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

_Note that there is a space before the -n or the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the - or / in the following commands._

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Betty>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection - Internet:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.150.100] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
PAPA <00> UNIQUE Registered
BEAR <00> GROUP Registered
PAPA <20> UNIQUE Registered
BEAR <1E> GROUP Registered
BEAR <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

SonicWALL Virtual Adapter - Jib & Riley:
Node IpAddress: [223.1.1.128] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
PAPA <00> UNIQUE Registered
BEAR <00> GROUP Registered
PAPA <20> UNIQUE Registered
BEAR <1E> GROUP Registered
BEAR <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

\Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{8734249C-D0F5-4823-B63F-7321B93EA2CC}:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\Betty>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PAPA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection - Internet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-E8-16-FE-E8
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.150.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::224:e8ff:fe16:fee8%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.150.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.150.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.229.54.212
207.44.96.129
24.229.54.220
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%3
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 03, 2009 9:09:48 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 04, 2009 9:09:48 AM

Ethernet adapter SonicWALL Virtual Adapter - Jib & Riley:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SonicWALL VPN Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-60-73-EB-04-B9
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 223.1.1.128
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::260:73ff:feeb:4b9%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 223.1.1.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 03, 2009 9:09:45 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 03, 2010 9:09:45 AM

Ethernet adapter {8734249C-D0F5-4823-B63F-7321B93EA2CC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Check Point Virtual Network Adapter
For SSL Network Extender - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-25-E5-E5-21-12

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%7
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6to4 Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : DF-01-01-80
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:df01:180::df01:180
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C0-A8-96-64
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.150.100%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%3
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%3
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : DF-01-01-80
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:223.1.1.128%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Betty>


----------



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Betty>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.150.102] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MAMA <00> UNIQUE Registered
BEAR <00> GROUP Registered
MAMA <20> UNIQUE Registered
BEAR <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Betty>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MAMA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-20-9A-84-21
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.150.102
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.150.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.150.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.229.54.212
207.44.96.129
24.229.54.220
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 03, 2009 10:58:59 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 04, 2009 10:58:59 AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Betty>


----------



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Ann>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

SonicWALL Virtual Adapter:
Node IpAddress: [223.1.1.128] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
BABY <00> UNIQUE Registered
BEAR <00> GROUP Registered
BABY <20> UNIQUE Registered
BEAR <1E> GROUP Registered
BEAR <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.150.101] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
BABY <00> UNIQUE Registered
BEAR <00> GROUP Registered
BABY <20> UNIQUE Registered
BEAR <1E> GROUP Registered

\Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{3CE4F95E-EB74-44EA-B067-41C8D9BBBF0F}:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\Ann>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BABY
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 570x Gigabit Integrated Con
troller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-1F-BC-0F-3D

Ethernet adapter SonicWALL Virtual Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : SonicWALL VPN Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-60-73-E0-23-06
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 223.1.1.128
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 223.1.1.2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 03, 2009 1:12:19 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 03, 2010 1:12:19 PM

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-35-51-C0-93
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.150.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.150.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.150.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.229.54.212
207.44.96.129
24.229.54.220
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, July 03, 2009 1:12:31 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 04, 2009 1:12:31 PM

Ethernet adapter {3CE4F95E-EB74-44EA-B067-41C8D9BBBF0F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Check Point Virtual Network Adapter
For SSL Network Extender - Packet Scheduler Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-01-84-E5-2A-17

C:\Documents and Settings\Ann>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I see a lot of extra stuff that may be stepping on things, specifically the Sonicwall VPN. I've seen a number of cases where even having a VPN client installed will block network access.


----------



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

I know that sonic wall seems to casue various problems but unfortunately, I need it on both Papa and Baby. If you think thats the problem then I will just have to live with things the way they are now. Odd that Sonic is on both machines and its just Papa that can't read Baby. I am still stumped by the system is asking for a password. This does not ring any chimes with me with regard to Sonic Wall.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'd try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes things to start. I'd like to see if that allows the full networking.


----------



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

I tryed booting in safe mode with networking on both papa and baby.
Same old thing. Papa still looking for the non existant password when looking to connect to baby. Baby can read papa and mama. Mama has no problem reading both of the others.


----------



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

I tryed something else. As the laptop was used, and I suspected that at one time was password protected, I logged on as the administrator and added a new user as an administrator. I deleted the original user. I logged in as the new user and ran the network wizzard again. What a surprise, papa could read baby and vice versa. Then I re-booted both machines. Back to square one. Papa won't read baby, asks for the password. Mama and Baby still read both papa and the other.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, I recommend having passwords all around, because specifically Vista networking doesn't file share by default with no password on the account.


----------



## Book Worm (Jun 23, 2009)

I am not using Vista, all machines are XP or XP Pro

I have just discovered that I can no longer ping baby from papa. (I was able to at one point) I can ping baby from mama and from itself.

BTW I can't seem to sucessfully do a search of these forums. Is there a help somewhere on how to do a Search?


----------



## Dr Bob (Jun 29, 2009)

Book Worm, I have the exact same problem you have, posted in another thread. My network worked fine, then suddenly I was unable to access the shared folder of my main computer, getting the "password" request prompt. Like you, I have never password protected the user accounts I am using. 

I have spent several hours reading through multiple Microsoft help files and while I've learned a great deal about home networking, I have not found the solution to the password problem (yet! I am optimistic!). 

On the outside chance something I came across might help, I thought I'd share some of what I learned, most you probably already knew. I *still* think in my case there is some problem that occurred after I deleted a user account on the main computer somehow related to password issues, but I can't prove it. 

At any rate, I am also running XP Pro/home on three different computers. I have named them Dad, Son and laptop. I cannot access Dad's shared folder or ANY folder from Son or laptop. I can easily access Son and Laptop from Dad. 

I can ping all computers using either the IP address or the computer name. At various times, I find that the "show network computers" command does not reveal all computers on the network, though I can ping them. Usually rebooting and resetting the router fixes that problem. There is a specific registry hack that will fix the problem of computers not showing up when they should. You can find that paper in the Microsoft tec support area. 

Make sure the "guest" account is activated on all computers. Apparently XP uses the guest account in some way for network sharing (from what I've read in the Microsoft tec notes). If you deactivate guest, some network resources may not be available (according to Microsoft). 

Turn off all firewalls while troubleshooting. I use Zone Alarm because I find it easy to set up trusted zones. I note from time to time that Windows Firewall somehow reactivates itself by magic. I have had many problems with sharing networks resources, printers, etc related to firewall issues, often finding Windows Firewall turned on when I didn't realize it (even though I had shut down Zone Alarm). The fact you had/have a problem pinging another computer suggests a firewall problem. Is your router's firewall also blocking the network? Have you tried placing the computer you can't access outside the router's firewall to check? I do that on my Belkin router within the configuration screen of the router using the DMZ option (I think that's what it's called). 

I am most intrigued by the fact you set up another user account and briefly had things working again. This lends support to my theory that some issue to deleting/adding user accounts started this crazy password problem in the first place (at least on my end). 

I'm going to try to "repair" Windows with my XP CD and see if that has any affect. I'll let you know. 

............Bob


----------

